# "Normaler"Rahmen, hoher Vorbau???



## Mac Gyver (24. Januar 2006)

Guten Tag allerseits,

Hieer...eine Frage die mich schon länger beschäftigt.: Was meint ihr dazu wenn ich mir nen oversized-Vorbau(zB 130mm/ 20° oder 145mm/ 30°) an mein Caisso basteln würde????!???
... ..nich gleich lachen, nachdenken, antworten. 

Wie ich daruaf komme?.. tja, das Caisso is im guten und ganzen der Hammer, aber der Tryall Lenker is ********, der is mir zu flach und zu grade. Daher wollte ich vielleicht nen neuen kaufen, aber die anderen haben alle dickere KLemmung,.....also muss neuer Vorbau her ..fals ich das alles tun würde was währe da empfehlenswert. *Wichtig is mir einfach dass ich den Lenker höher hab und somit das Vorderrad leichter hochbekomme!*

Schlagt mal was vor, oder haut einfach eure Meinung dazu raus!


----------



## locdog (24. Januar 2006)

ich sag mal so. seit einem halben jahr fahre ich das HIFI (BB+53mm) WB1083 und mit dem 130*30 vorbau. war eigentlich ales prima nach dem wechsel vom kurzen zoo boa mit flachem vorbau winkel. aber irgen wie war das mir immer noch zu kurz. seit einem monat habe ich den BT vorabu drauf 145*35 und mus sagen das jetzt sich das ganze viel besser anfuhlt als ob der WB grosser geworden ist. viel angenehmer wobei beim trial alles ein bischien besser klappt.
ich bin 183 gross.

hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (24. Januar 2006)

servus,

fahre ein kurzes echo pure mit 130mm/ 20° und dazu noch den hochgezogenen try all lenker. der lenkerrohrmittelpunkt befindet sich jetzt in der extremen höhe von 1.04 Meter. mir taugt das so total. das vorderrad geht von selber hoch und durch den hohen langen vorbau hat man viel platz mit den beinen auf dem rad. etwa wie bei einem langen rahmen nur dass es sich nicht so schwerfällig lenkt und fährt.


----------



## funky^jAY (24. Januar 2006)

also ich hab jetzt nen zoo vorbau mit 25°, 15cm glaub ich. vorher hatte ich den try all 9cm vorbau mit 17°.
also ich finds jetzt wesentlich angenehmer zu fahren. 
hauptgrund für den umstieg waren rückenschmerzen und das mri der 25mm lenker irgendwie bissel zu dünn schien. wollte lieber was stabiles 
und die steilen&langen vorbauten scheints ja eh nur mit 31,8er klemmung zu geben.

hab auch nen normales bikes ohne höheres tretlager und bin 1,92 groß

(wobei mri das mit dem vorderrad hochkommen irgendwie noch nicht so einleuchtet. der schwerpunkt kommt zwar höher, aber man befindet sich doch auch weiter vorne auf dem bike?!also schlechter ist aufjedenfall nicht geworden, aber den hammer unterschied merke ich jetzt auch net)


----------



## Mac Gyver (24. Januar 2006)

Astrein...Danke schonmal für eure Antworten

Dann werd ich jetz nochmal n bisschen darüber nachdenken und aufm Pott ein Haufen Geld schei**** ...naja n bisschne is noch da!

@Rainer: Wie gross bist du denn wenn ich mal fragen darf?? und: Wie ist der hochgezogene Tryall lenker geform , also zur Seite hin eher grade oder mehr so schräg nach oben  wie der ECHOlenker??


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Januar 2006)

ich bin 195. miss mal deine aktuelle lenkerhöhe ab. 1.04 ist schon megahoch. ich hab das erst einfach zur gaudi zusammengebaut weil ich die teile alle hatte aber jetzt hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und möchts nicht mehr anders. ich steh einfach auf hohe lenker auch wenn vieles dadurch schlechter gehen soll.
kann mir aber vorstellen das andere damit nicht zurechtkommen. 

der hochgezogene try all lenker (mit der dicken klemmung)  ist im grunde das gleiche wie der gerade try all. nur 2cm schmäler und höher aber von der biegung relativ identisch. ich montier die lenker gerne dass die biegung nach hinten geht. mit den geraden bunten hochgezogenen try all (kleine klemmung) kann ich nicht fahren. den hatt ich auch mal.

den geraden try all mit 72 und dicke klemmung hätt ich noch zu verkaufen. man kommt mit einem echo hifi vorbau evtl. auf die höhe wie mit dem 20grad und dem hochgezogenen lenker.

http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=filebrowser/525Rainer
in halle07 fahr ich mit der vorbau lenker kombination.


----------



## sensiminded (24. Januar 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=200409

hab auch hin und her überlegt, aber bin zu dem entschluss gekommen, dass ich mir nen höheren lenker hole. wenn du nur nen hohen lenker(und kein vorbau) willst könnte der roox torque was sein. also der wurde mir inzwischen auch von jemand anderem empfohlen,  der hat ne 25,4 mm klemmung, ist höher, hat nen angenehmeren winkel und ist 730 mm breit.
werde mir den demnächst zulegen.


----------



## Mac Gyver (26. Januar 2006)

@sensiminded: Die Sache mit dem Roox lenker scheint garnichmal so schlecht zu sein!! ..is n feines Ding und ich bräuchte halt mein Vorbau nicht unbedingt wechseln 
Kennst du noch irgntwo nen shop wo man den billiger bekommt??? 

@Rainer: Dacht ich mir schon dass du recht groß bist, irgentwie scheinen die meisten großen mit dieser hohes-Tretlager-hoher-lenker Kombie gut klarzu kommen. Ich bin aber ca1,78 groß und da bin ich mir immernoch nich so sicher was da für mich gut is............AHHHHHHH ein Teufelskreis    

bon soir mes amis..ich geh mal noch nen runde heizen!


----------



## andi87 (27. Januar 2006)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> @sensiminded: Die Sache mit dem Roox lenker scheint garnichmal so schlecht zu sein!! ..is n feines Ding und ich bräuchte halt mein Vorbau nicht unbedingt wechseln
> Kennst du noch irgntwo nen shop wo man den billiger bekommt???
> 
> @Rainer: Dacht ich mir schon dass du recht groß bist, irgentwie scheinen die meisten großen mit dieser hohes-Tretlager-hoher-lenker Kombie gut klarzu kommen. Ich bin aber ca1,78 groß und da bin ich mir immernoch nich so sicher was da für mich gut is............AHHHHHHH ein Teufelskreis
> ...



Hi,
wie schauts denn mit dem VRO von Syntace aus? mit den klemmen und dem flipflop vorbau hast du sehr viel spielraum, dazu den 7075er vro handlebar montiert und auf gewünschte größe verbreitern und fertig! kannst dir ja mal überlegen, is ne super kombi! http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=83
gruß
andi


----------



## ringo667 (27. Januar 2006)

andi87 schrieb:
			
		

> is ne super kombi! http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=83


 
...die aber auch Ihren Preis hat!!!!!


----------

